# Self Declaration Employment Reference Letter



## surbhi5444 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi..As a part of express entry requirement, I need to provide a job reference letter. Since I am not able to get it from my employer, I am making a self-declaration (with roles, responsibilities, designation etc.) But I am not sure about whether I need to write this self-declaration on a stamp paper attested by a notary or anything else.. Please assist..I am from India..Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You really can't write yourself a reference letter. Just write a letter stating that your employer will not provide you with the required letter.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What kind of two bit employer won't issue a letter?


----------

